# Elle MacPherson im Ketten-BH @ Fashion-Show 1995 x 2



## Q (11 März 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx taro77


----------



## canil (11 März 2010)

hui, Danke für Elle!


----------



## Rolli (12 März 2010)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Elle


----------



## drhc (13 März 2010)

Danke für Elle


----------



## Catweazle001 (13 März 2010)

Thanks a lot! Great pics!


----------



## netta (30 März 2010)

Da kann von den heutigen Klappergestellen jede dagegen einpacken


----------



## jcfnb (7 Mai 2010)

das oberteil is nett

danke:thumbup:


----------



## joe22589 (7 Mai 2010)

super!!!!!!!!


----------



## romanderl (18 Mai 2010)

dafür muss man die designer doch lieben


----------

